
Python Package Command Line Scripts - jmilloy
http://python-packaging.readthedocs.io/en/latest/command-line-scripts.html
======
gjvc
I put together [https://github.com/gjvc/PY-
TEMPLATE](https://github.com/gjvc/PY-TEMPLATE) which is similar in purpose.

